# Do you wave?



## lotty (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,
Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
Lotty
:wave:


----------



## carolinemoon (Jun 22, 2011)

We're definately wavers!  I think your right though, less people seem to now.  I used to feel a bit daft when I waved and didn't get a wave back...but now I don't mind, I just wave away!!! lol


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 22, 2011)

I always wave, hymers are the worst for not waving for some reason, i was in my car on sunday and waved at a MH, my mum asked who i was waving at, had to laugh, its just force of habit i guess and lack of concentration

Jxx


----------



## lotty (Jun 22, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> I always wave, hymers are the worst for not waving for some reason, i was in my car on sunday and waved at a MH, my mum asked who i was waving at, had to laugh, its just force of habit i guess and lack of concentration
> 
> Jxx


 
he he, yeah i've done that too!
:lol-053:


----------



## seesa (Jun 22, 2011)

I always wave!!!
Found it a bit weird at first but often wave even when I'm in the car.
Smaller vans and Hymers don't always wave back but perhaps that's because thay have their own little clique!!!


----------



## marymary (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a waver too....and sometimes in the car as its automatic now!!


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 22, 2011)

I wave  at everything that looks like a camper or motorhome, have had some funny looks from van drivers though, it"s hard to tell with the many panel van conversions about. vee dubs ar"nt very friendly though


----------



## Campervanman (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes I'm a waver... gives me a chance to stretch my arm being on the wheel so long. lol


----------



## Admin (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes I wave, I own a smart car and smart car owners are big wavers so I am quite used to it


----------



## Beemer (Jun 22, 2011)

We are wavers ... phew, glad I got that off my chest ..feel a lot better now!
Had a veedub before and no bugger waved at me then!!!  So we don't wave at veedubs anymore.
we are bikers too, so know all about the waving thang!


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 22, 2011)

Do sometimes, don't always notice other vans as there are so many about now. Remember the days when you might not see another motorhome for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a waver, my wife feels more selfconscious, but I used to be a biker.

I find that on dual carriageways it's less frequent, and van conversions/VW's are less likely to return the wave.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 22, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave: and big toothy grin works for me!


----------



## paulmold (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll wave at any MH except VW's as I know ther will be no response. Only ones I can guarantee will wave back are similar Autosleepers eg Symphony/Symbol/Harmony.


----------



## Higgy (Jun 22, 2011)

We wave to all MH's except V Dubs as none have ever waved back. Our 6 year old
loves it if they wave.

We do the same in France and are starting to get waves back.


----------



## VeeDub (Jun 22, 2011)

yorkslass said:


> I wave  at everything that looks like a camper or motorhome, have had some funny looks from van drivers though, it"s hard to tell with the many panel van conversions about. vee dubs ar"nt very friendly though


 

OI YOU!!!!! 

Us VDubbers will wave at anything resembling a fellow Wilder - but usually get a haughtily dismissive 'blank' from the 'Nouveau Riche' in their mobile 'Hotel Astorias'. That said; Trying to keep a VDub in a straight line demands 110% concentration as it is - so - if your wave goes unacknowleged, then just remember the wide-eyed, sinew-stiffened Driver and his equally terrified Navigator as you cross paths - and offer up a silent prayer that 'there but for the Grace of God....' et.al.  hehehe

:beer:


----------



## tugga (Jun 22, 2011)

Being Smart Car owners, we are used to waving so when we bought the motor home we were already accustomed and raring to go.  We were advised that there is a very light hearted protocol though and it goes like this:

waving the rules : 

RVs wave to RVs if you are not a RV you only wave if they wave 1st

A class wave to A class and all others but if you are not in a A class you only wave if they wave 1st 

C class wave to C class but only if the owner of the larger/newer one waves 1st 

panel vans wave th panel vans and all others if waved at 1st 

no one waves to VWs as they only wave to each other  :have fun:


----------



## janj (Jun 22, 2011)

nobody waved at us when we were in our transit conversion but now we do get waves off larger vans but not the smaller ones
:wave:


----------



## patricia (Jun 22, 2011)

*do you wave*

We always wave but we have waved at a few white vans & horse boxes.


----------



## lotty (Jun 22, 2011)

*friendly*

wow, wot a friendly bunch we are on here.
wave and be proud, lol.

(we still need a wildcamping flag or sticker so we can recognize eachother too)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Justin and Jane (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha HA  my girlfriend waves and its quite funny when she does it at a policeman!!:fun:


----------



## VeeDub (Jun 22, 2011)

tugga said:


> Being Smart Car owners, we are used to waving so when we bought the motor home we were already accustomed and raring to go.  We were advised that there is a very light hearted protocol though and it goes like this:
> 
> waving the rules :
> 
> ...




Waving the Rules (A VDub Addendum);

Do NOT Wave in Public Picnic Areas - It attracts exhibitionists.

Do NOT wave at passing Police Cars - You WILL be breathalysed/Dope Tested.

Do NOT wave at passing pedestrians - You WILL be reported to the Authorities (see above).

DO wave at the Clouds/Trees/Animals - You are guaranteed to be given a wide berth and a subsequently peaceful night.

Do wave at other VDubs (and smile inwardly in the knowledge that it needn't cost the Earth to Wild Out).


----------



## stormywalters (Jun 23, 2011)

Big ones picking on the little ones again. 
I`m off now to the V Dub T4 forum. 
Might take my caravan with me as well...


----------



## VeeDub (Jun 23, 2011)

stormywalters said:


> Big ones picking on the little ones again.
> I`m off now to the V Dub T4 forum.
> Might take my caravan with me as well...



Got room for a little one to join you ????   lol

:beer:


----------



## Leltel (Jun 23, 2011)

Love waving at all, big and small. It never fails to put a smile on my face when I get a wave back, even when its off of the white van man that I thought looked like another MHr. Hubby likes to do the 'hand' flick up from the steering wheel if he is driving.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 23, 2011)

There's extensive posts on UKCS about waving. 
If I'm out with the Splitty then I wave at other VWs but then as I'm probably only doing 40mph or so I have time to think about it.
Otherwise, if I'm with the Laika, Mrs B will be snarling "don't ^&%$% wave" and when the poor souls coming the other way do wave, she'll launch into a torrent of abuse that would make a Docker blush
Some pne waved at me the other day when I was out with the Smart and, to my eternal shame, I waved back.


----------



## zipnolan (Jun 23, 2011)

we wave as though we've not seen our best friends for years ! it's a game me n the mrs play when out on the motorways of the UK & Europe, waving with both hands and laughing like idiots to all that look our way, we laugh even more when we get no reaction.


----------



## Piglets Pilot (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, Nearly always wave with one exception (sorry bambi & similar owners) to me there like reliant robins to car owners.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 23, 2011)

zipnolan said:


> we wave as though we've not seen our best friends for years ! it's a game me n the mrs play when out on the motorways of the UK & Europe, waving with both hands and laughing like idiots to all that look our way, we laugh even more when we get no reaction.


 
yeah, we've done that, lol, also we have done really camp waves, ya know the one's lol, its all in good taste though lol


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Hymer and I wave!


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 23, 2011)

Tigatigatiger said:


> I have a Hymer and I wave!


 
you must be the one that once waved at us in scotland lol, :wave:


----------



## Firefox (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't bother waving as I've got a converted panel van. It hasn't go the obvious dormer of many coachbuilts, and the only thing from the front that makes it different to the usual white vans is the roof lights.

However, I am going to try waving and see how many people wave back. I bet it won't be many!


----------



## just jane (Jun 23, 2011)

Tigatigatiger said:


> I have a Hymer and I wave!


 
Me too:wave:


Ive been told that in Japan Bongo drivers bow to each other and if they have a 'pop top' they bow with their hand raised over their heads.


----------



## robjk (Jun 23, 2011)

We wave and grin my wife has got a big white foam hand from footie match witch is on the dash and that never fails to get a response, 

Rob


----------



## novice1968 (Jun 23, 2011)

Relatively new to Mhing but I wave all the time but not getting a wave back most of the time Beginning to think that it is because I am LHD and waving is another urban mythe.
By the way it's a Hymer


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 23, 2011)

novice1968 said:


> Relatively new to Mhing but I wave all the time but not getting a wave back most of the time Beginning to think that it is because I am LHD and waving is another urban mythe.
> By the way it's a Hymer


 
sorry but thats probably why, people have got fed up with no response from hymers then when they do actually wave its too late and youve passed, keep it up novice, you might start a new trend:wave:


----------



## Firefox (Jun 23, 2011)

> Do NOT wave at passing Police Cars...



:idea-007:  Well I guess there are some people that still need to be told...  :raofl:


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 23, 2011)

VeeDub said:


> OI YOU!!!!!
> 
> Us VDubbers will wave at anything resembling a fellow Wilder - but usually get a haughtily dismissive 'blank' from the 'Nouveau Riche' in their mobile 'Hotel Astorias'. That said; Trying to keep a VDub in a straight line demands 110% concentration as it is - so - if your wave goes unacknowleged, then just remember the wide-eyed, sinew-stiffened Driver and his equally terrified Navigator as you cross paths - and offer up a silent prayer that 'there but for the Grace of God....' et.al.  hehehe
> 
> :beer:


 
been there done that got the t shirt. I loved my veedubs, had some fantastic nights away in ours,unfortunatly i"ve got a bit older and a bit bigger and now need a bit more space, not quite a mobile astoria but getting there! From adriving point of view i thought they were brilliant once you got the hang of the gears, used to get at least fifty mph going downhill with a following wind.


----------



## chipie (Jun 23, 2011)

oscillator said:


> Ha HA  my girlfriend waves and its quite funny when she does it at a policeman!!:fun:


 
thats strange coz the missus always waves at fire engines:raofl:
all new to this will be waving from now on in our self build


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 23, 2011)

tugga said:


> Being Smart Car owners, we are used to waving so when we bought the motor home we were already accustomed and raring to go.  We were advised that there is a very light hearted protocol though and it goes like this:
> 
> waving the rules :
> 
> ...


 
sounds like a two ronnies sketch!


----------



## TOPFITTER (Jun 23, 2011)

hi all
i to am a waver, but having just done 8 days on the road i have noticed not that every one is a waver
when i wave and do not get one back i just say to myself stuck up tosser, when i do get a wave back it makes me feel part of the clan.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mclacr02 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wave if it's an autosleeper or if waved at and flash if it's an MG. :wave:
...and smile, it confuses people!


----------



## lotty (Jun 23, 2011)

we're off this weekend for 2 weeks, I do wave but am going to make a point to wave at everyone, coachbuild, selfbuild and little n's and see wot response we get, should be interesting?
:drive::wave::wave:


----------



## VeeDub (Jun 23, 2011)

We shall be on Arnside Prom this weekend and, if someone shouts 'Wave', then I shall be doing the 100 Yard Sprint to the 'Albion' to get a quart of Wodka down my neck before the Tsunami hits!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Groucho (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all, me and my partner are new to motorhoming but we wave at others.  So far had three perplexed looks and a positively grumpy response (that was from a very posh looking mh, we have an oldie).


But i like it when you get a response!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 24, 2011)

years ago i had a vw bettle and first time out i wondered what was wrong with my car as others were waving at me!!   now it seems we're all to snobby to wave at other people who we dont know.

from now on i'll try to wave at other m.h.

tranivanman


----------



## RosePearl (Jun 24, 2011)

chipie said:


> thats strange coz the missus always waves at fire engines:raofl:
> all new to this will be waving from now on in our self build


 
Yep we're in the wavers' club, we also count how many MHs we see in a day when we're out and about on our travels. The record so far is 182


----------



## Billknox (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hymer non wavers*

Hi I'm new to this but the first thing I read was that Hymer owners do not wave back, well as far as I am concerned I wave all the time even to v dubbers so don't tar all Hymer owners with the same brush.


----------



## Dawnd1974 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Waving*

We are new young (too young for a mh according  to our friends)  owners, we love our laika and experienced the wave last weekend on collection of the van from fellow MH drivers.  We are bikers and have nodded, and will proudly wave From our MH too!!


----------



## donkey too (Jun 25, 2011)

Just got back from Wales and did a bit of a mental survey of wavers:idea-007:
I waved at all when and if it was safe to do so. The ones that waved back were mostly Bongos and older types or  self builds. I found by far that the older scruffy, for want of a better word, vans were by far the friendliest. The Bongos were by far the daftest, (got a couiple of kisses thrown).
at the other end of the scale the most expensive and new vans seemed to be the Mrs Bucket types, with the odd exception of coarse.
I also found that when parking most were shy to start a conversation or introduce theirselves as indeed I am. which in itself is confirmation of a need for a wildcamp sticker. or even a card which can be given to people pointing them to this site.:idea-007:


----------



## Happyheather (Jun 25, 2011)

*happy hymers!*

Hello -  just for the record we drive a wee happy hymer and we always wave - we must not be part of this hymer clique thats mentioned.., maybe cos ours is old and dirty lol


----------



## matthew123 (Jun 25, 2011)

*At last. I can admit it!*

AT last the door is open and i am free. No more hiding it from friends and family.I only did this before when in the van on my own. How would my wife react if she ever found out. If it went wrong where would i live?. How often would i see my children? Would i need therapy? What about work?  Well..... on a recent trip with my wife to St Davids i decided enough was enough. I am what I am. As we approached Solva a van came towards us. It was a life changing moment. I nervouslly raised my hand and waved at the on coming camper. Not only did the driver of the camper return the  wave but  my wife waved also.finally,the sleepless nights have come to an end.I AM A WAVER AND SO IS MY WIFE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 25, 2011)

we dont wave now with not having the van now  ,but we still talk to van owners when we see them parked up


----------



## Teffy (Jun 25, 2011)

When we first got the van we were really puzzled when people waved to us, we thought there was something wrong with the van!  Soon got the hang of it and wave to anyone we see - I can't tell one type of van from another so can't be selective!!  If we don't wave it will be because we're desperately trying to find the right turn-off, not because we're stuck-up, so please don't be cross! I think it's lovely when people are friendly and I always wonder if it's someone from this forum. I'm glad I'm not the only one who forgets and tries to wave when we're in the car.


----------



## wolfie69 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi - I drive a Hymer - and I always wave - in fact I was driving though Wythenshawe this morning in the Car and waved to two MH, which they both gave a hesitant wave back, just to be polite.


----------



## rockinjac (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi all, always wave to other C. & A. Class motorhomes and RVs. but find not all Van conversions/self built, & Vdubs wave back. Its just nice to be nice !


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 25, 2011)

Happyheather said:


> Hello -  just for the record we drive a wee happy hymer and we always wave - we must not be part of this hymer clique thats mentioned.., maybe cos ours is old and dirty lol


 
at least it shows you get out and about instead of spending valuable time constantly washing and polishing!


----------



## kenspain (Jun 25, 2011)

I wave to but the other half always ask do you know her? never do you know him? That,s  the Spanish for you. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## dave01736 (Jun 26, 2011)

My family and I, love waving at other m/h / Campers, my youngest Joe (20 months) thinks it is great fun. Good idea about the stickers, I tell loads of people about this site its GREAT:have fun:


----------



## upmarkethippy (Jun 27, 2011)

*one way wave!!*

I will always wave when i am able to, but I drive a landrover which i use as a camper. Not very often do i get a returned wave:sad:
Never mind, I carry on in the knowledge that I have done my bit....

If you see a big black landrover that resembles something from Mad Max, with some idiot at the wheel waving, then please please wave back and make me a happy chap.

Happy summer traveling.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 27, 2011)

i useally get halfway there and say i'm not waving again ferkem:scared: then the next one waves at us:wave::lol-053:
it's the vans that do less than 1500mls a year that you don't get a wave from you can see the drivers white knuckles gripping the wheel as they pass with the engine screaming for a gear change


----------



## angelaa (Jun 27, 2011)

*New to motorhoming*

New to motorhoming.  Love the waving.  Think its great when you get a wave back. Always feel daft when they dont wave, and I feel guilty if I miss one the other way and dont wave and they waved at us.  It feels lovely to be part of a group.  Getting the motorhome is the best thing we have ever done.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi and welcome :dance: know what you mean about getting a motorhome and being able to leave southport must be great what a sh!t hole:lol-061::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Beemer (Jun 27, 2011)

VeeDub said:


> Do wave at other VDubs (and smile inwardly in the knowledge that it needn't cost the Earth to Wild Out).



You are kidding of course!
Have you seen the price of a new VW Campervan lately?
Even the second hand ones are not cheap!


----------



## Bewicklass (Jun 27, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:



I'd like to wave , but have a feeling that those driving obvious camper vans would either laugh or look dumb struck if I did - I drive a Citroen Berlingo Multispace which I have turned into a simple but extremely comfy and cosy camper for me and my dog Maisy. It's not until you get up close that you would see that it is no longer a car, but by then it would be too late and I would just feel like a pillock!  I've only ever come across one other like mine and think the chances of passing it again, in order to wave, being some what slim!!!

Would any of you lot wave back to me if I waved? If so, I may well start


----------



## chopper (Jun 27, 2011)

i dont bother waving as never get waved back as i drive an old white transit van with windows and an awning on 
but ive spoke to a few parked up in the past and they turn there noses up at me so i dont bother any more 
i just park up and dont care what they think or say 
i have as much right to be there as them
its as tho they think there better as they have a 40 k white motorhome 
but there there for a free nights camping same as every 1 else
my 500 quid van is on the road most weekends and every thing i need and want is in there so it does me 
im not the type to have all flash things and so on


----------



## VeeDub (Jun 28, 2011)

Beemer said:


> You are kidding of course!
> Have you seen the price of a new VW Campervan lately?
> Even the second hand ones are not cheap!


 
I have told the kids that the Memsahib and I intend to sell the house and retire to a life of bohemian debauchery ...  Their inheritance when we've gone? The 'Dub of course!:lol-049:


:beer:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 28, 2011)

chopper said:


> i dont bother waving as never get waved back as i drive an old white transit van with windows and an awning on
> but ive spoke to a few parked up in the past and they turn there noses up at me so i dont bother any more
> i just park up and dont care what they think or say
> i have as much right to be there as them
> ...



perhps peeps dont know your a MH, as for parking up n peeps turning their noses up, our first MH was an old bedford, we went on a campsite in newquay, they stuck us right in the far corner, was glad actually cos the campers were all stuck up snobs with their million dollar outfits, dont appeal to me either, as long as your vehicle is legal and its got what you need and not what you want thats all that matters:wacko:

Jen xx


----------



## suej (Jun 28, 2011)

We wave at anything that looks like a camper/ motorhome cos we're friendly like that:wacko:. Have found that vdub types often don't wave back as they have their own clique. C'mon guys have a heart...just cos we're bigger than you doesn't mean we don't have feelings give us a wave!!:heart:
We do accept tho that it's unlikely to get a wave back on motorways and dual carriageways!
Sue :wave:


----------



## refurbisher (Jun 28, 2011)

Driving my old Series 3 Landy I always waved at others, riding my Kawasaki I always nod at other bikers, now I've got the motorhome and the wife comes out. I waved at another van and, been a bit younger then me she called me a geek and started laughing. Now I do it all the time, great to see a smile on her little face for a change :lol-053:


----------



## Admin (Jun 29, 2011)

I was driving in Birmingham today and noticed another auto-sleeper parked on the opposite side on the road, and we had a nice little wave.

Made me happy.....


Bless.....


----------



## joncris (Jun 29, 2011)

*Wavers*

We are wavers :drive:Thinking of getting one of those hands on springs you can suction stick to the windscreen:cool1:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 30, 2011)

many aircraft pilots cant see out of a window .its all done with navigation cameras and radar now in many cases . the pilot may not have a window to see out of.


----------



## chopper (Jun 30, 2011)

the police have all sorts of sat navs and cameras in there windscreen so are they breaking the law aswell then 
christ mate the od magic tree or similar hanging on mirror aint the end of the world


----------



## joncris (Jun 30, 2011)

Am I expected to take this response seriously:lol-053:

Its NOT illegal to have something stuck to your windscreen PROVIDED its NOT blocking your ability/view to drive safely ie road tax, sat nav, club membership etc etc etc so I'll :wave:


----------



## John H (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd love to see that law. In the unlikely event that it exists then everyone is breaking it by having a tax disc on display. Since it is also illegal not to display the tax disc then by your reckoning it is illegal for anyone to drive any vehicle anywhere! By implication, any organisation that supports driving would be enticing people to break the law, so this site ought to be banned - I always thought there was something dodgy about it (or at least some members!). I propose we change the name of the site to wildwalking - that way we can all wave to each other without fear of arrest.


----------



## Dezi (Jun 30, 2011)

John H said:


> I'd love to see that law. In the unlikely event that it exists then everyone is breaking it by having a tax disc on display. Since it is also illegal not to display the tax disc then by your reckoning it is illegal for anyone to drive any vehicle anywhere! By implication, any organisation that supports driving would be enticing people to break the law, so this site ought to be banned - I always thought there was something dodgy about it (or at least some members!). I propose we change the name of the site to wildwalking - that way we can all wave to each other without fear of arrest.





Any strange men that start waving at me while I am out walking will get a fourpenny one. !!!

Dezi


----------



## John H (Jun 30, 2011)

Dezi said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Any strange men that start waving at me while I am out walking will get a fourpenny one. !!!
> 
> Dezi


 
Is that the one with the chocolate flake in it????


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 30, 2011)

I have just done a 2000 mile round trip from the Outer Hebrides to the West Coast of England and back back through Wales and the Lakes waving  at all large and small vans including motor homes and the only response was from pre 90s VWs so come on lets get waving :wave::wave::wave:- and as some would say  "smile a while and give your face a rest" :lol-053::lol-053: so wave to a fellow traveler, you never know when you may need his help. :rolleyes2:

On a serious note: I hope you all enjoy you trips away this year and may they be trouble and stress free, drive safe and enjoy.


----------



## joncris (Jun 30, 2011)

Mines a 99:cheers:


----------



## bigmeeky (Jun 30, 2011)

*We wave too!!!!!!!!!!*

Glad we are not alone. We always wave and count how many we get back in return! Some other MH users do ignore us perhaps it's because we don't have a new van, just our lovely Oscar!


----------



## Croftland1 (Jul 1, 2011)

We've always tried to wave back to those that have waved to us in the past, but never actually initiated a wave.
Well, last weekend having read this thread, I waved at every m/h that drove past us and it was hilarious! Rarely did we get a relaxed wave from the driver, but in nearly all cases a frantic last second over -exaggerated wave from the passenger (driver's wife I guess.) This reminded us of our hurried responses over the years and kept us very amused for the whole journey. We will practice this sport from now on I feel!!


----------



## John H (Jul 2, 2011)

That may be your opinion but you said it was illegal - which it most definitely is not. Btw - no fluffy dice but my support for Fulham FC is displayed!!


----------



## bulldog (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waving*

Always wave, it's polite and if I break down they may stop and help me another time. Nothing lost ah? Happy camping , keep waving!


----------



## maingate (Jul 2, 2011)

It is an automatic MOT failure to have anything obstructing the area swept by the windscreen wipers.

I found this out at my last MOT. My reversing camera monitor is dash mounted and is right over by the tray above the glovebox. A small corner is intruding into the swept area when viewed from the drivers seat. The MOT tester noticed this as he drove my van. He got out and explained this to me. He then asked if there were any items of mine that I would like to remove from the vehicle before he started the MOT. I got his drift and removed the camera monitor and laid it flat. 

Until recently, I had my 'wildcamping.co.uk' internal sticker in that area but luckily removed it (but that is another story). :sad:


----------



## Allie (Jul 2, 2011)

we're wavers too, but since we got the new silver Transit Globecar no bugger seems to wave to us,it's dead weird, never mind :cool1:


----------



## Admin (Jul 3, 2011)

maingate said:


> Until recently, I had my 'wildcamping.co.uk' internal sticker in that area but luckily removed it (but that is another story). :sad:


 
Go on then tell us


----------



## wastebin (Jul 3, 2011)

I think there must be something in the type of motor homer you are.
Strange that everyone posting here seems to wave - and yes I do too.
I think that motor homing has grown so much in the last few years - now there are many that just use them for holidays - not for 'getting away', if you see the difference.
It used to be a relatively small community but now it's not the case.


----------



## maingate (Jul 3, 2011)

Phil said:


> Go on then tell us


 
Are you sitting comfortably? Then I will begin (ah, Watch with Mother, happy days) :angel:

On 2 occasions, the wildcamping sticker has been noticed by local people (busybodies) and a mild argument has ensued about the rights and wrongs of wildcamping. A Northumberland busybody checks out this site for information because she got the web address from a m/home. It might have been mine but could have been from a number of vans as vans regularly overnight at her local area. 

When there was a discussion about a new wildcamping sticker, I did mean to join in the debate and suggest a more discreet sticker, something about the size of a tax disc. The old style internal sticker I had (I still have one spare in the house) was over 16" long and nearly 4" high. It might have been a bit 'in your face' for some people.

BTW, I wave. :wave: (At bread vans, Black Marias, Horseboxes. :wacko

Should've gone to Specsavers.


----------



## Admin (Jul 3, 2011)

maingate said:


> Are you sitting comfortably? Then I will begin (ah, Watch with Mother, happy days) :angel:
> 
> On 2 occasions, the wildcamping sticker has been noticed by local people (busybodies) and a mild argument has ensued about the rights and wrongs of wildcamping. A Northumberland busybody checks out this site for information because she got the web address from a m/home. It might have been mine but could have been from a number of vans as vans regularly overnight at her local area.
> 
> ...




Good point....

So a tax disc sized (maybe square) sticker...


----------



## bobowas007 (Jul 3, 2011)

*bobowas007*

Yes I do wave .


----------



## fofeg101 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wave, but I'm reluctant to wave to those giant "Arm-&-a-leg", Giant, Gin Palaces on wheels, I like down to earth "build your own campervan" type of folks, I can't be doing with materialists.


----------



## chipie (Jul 3, 2011)

just got i after doing 300 miles over the weekend waved at everything that looks motor caravan/ camper , and only had one wave back from a female passenger , looks like my selfbuild movano hasent erned its place to be waved at yet :sad:


----------



## refurbisher (Jul 3, 2011)

Just been back to Scarborough to annoy the local Coucillors and on the way thought we would keep a tally. Overall you lot aren't so miserable, we reckon a 90% success rate with some really out there waves. The wife has smiled for around 80% of the weekend god bless you all.


----------



## lotty (Jul 4, 2011)

fofeg101 said:


> I wave, but I'm reluctant to wave to those giant "Arm-&-a-leg", Giant, Gin Palaces on wheels, I like down to earth "build your own campervan" type of folks, I can't be doing with materialists.


 

We are a quite new MH but we still wave at anyone that looks like a MH or camper of any description. I wouldn't say we are a giant, only 7m long but we not a self build.
we are just not mechanically minded in any way so thought it best for us to buy purpose build, readymade, we are not snobs. Give us a wave or have a chat with us we are very friendly and won't bite.
We admire anyone who had the skill to self build, it's just we can't. 
Are we not all out doing the same thing we all love?

Oh and thanks all for joining in on my thread, we are quite a friendly bunch arnt we.  It's a pitty they arnt as wave happy in Norfolk where we are touring at the mo. Only had about 60% of my waves returned! Oh well, I'll keep on waving. 


Wotever you drive, are we not just all out doing one thing we all love?


----------



## carolinemoon (Jul 4, 2011)

we're off on Friday driving down through France, Spain and Portugal - I wonder how many waves we'll get abroad?!  We'll be waving away regardless!!  Happy Dayz :wave:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 4, 2011)

just spent 4 days in scarbados, i got 99% wave factor, only 1 that dint wave and they were in a big posh thingy, and they looked posh, but all the waves i got were a mix of big, small, new and old MH's and campers 

Jen


----------



## martkaz (Jul 5, 2011)

We have always waved, we started out with a homebuilt (by myself) Renault Master then moved on to 4 different coach built Motorhomes including a couple of brand new 56 and 07 plate ones. We are now back where we started through personal choice  (well almost) with a professional campervan conversion on a Mercedes Sprinter.  In our experience you're more likely to get a response or at least an acknowledgment whilst driving  new coachbuilts than you are in older ones, and regrettably next to none in van conversions.

It is a shame there are so many class driven people out there these days  ....I say leave them to it and carry on waving regardless! :goodluck:

Martyn


----------



## VeeDub (Jul 10, 2011)

*Oh NO!!!!!!   The Shame of it all !!!!!!!!!*

Always inveterate 'wavers' - the Memsahib and I were halfway up the exit ramp of the Northbound M6 at J35 in our white VDub this evening when I caught sight of a Southbound Duetto (or some such similar) giving us the 'Full Monty' (.... or should that be the Full Wavy?). Whatever - by the time that I realised that Kindred Spirits had been duly disappointed by yet another 'blank'  - they were gone from sight .... and probably muttering about 'stuck-up VDubbers'.

If YOU were Southbound on the M6 at J35 around 18:30 this evening, Sunday 10th, then PLEASE accept our apologies for my delayed reaction time? I put it down to age and alcohol!! 

:beer:


Ps.  Just to try to make amends ... here's a belated one.  :wave:


----------



## cazwood (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the first times we were out in our van - an ancient Winnebago - we were enthusiastically waved at by a family overtaking us in a Hymer. Being ignorant of the waving culture, we had no idea why they were waving, and in the end pulled over to check that there wasn't something terminally wrong with the van/a wheel had fallen off/we were on fire. 

Next time we'll wave back! :dance: :wave:


----------



## toxicturtle (Jul 11, 2011)

*Like a dafty!*

Yup, im a waver! back from a week touring the Hebridies and must admit dub owners usually wave to fellow dubs but i was so happy i waved at everyone, however some o the driving on the single track roads did bring out the urge to wave slightly alternatively!


----------



## CruizingComet (Jul 21, 2011)

Other Auto-Sleeper owners generally wave at us, but we frequently find the other non autosleeper owners who wave in a friendly manner are surprisingly owners of VW T25's & Bays, worst offenders for not waving are the bigger coachbuilts sadly including Auto-Sleepers


----------



## ValDiamond (Jul 21, 2011)

*Waving*

When we had a VW we were always waved at and waved back.  Now we have a Renault Traffic, nobody waves, does this mean that in pecking order we are bottom of the MH chain?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 21, 2011)

toxicturtle said:


> Yup, im a waver! back from a week touring the Hebridies and must admit dub owners usually wave to fellow dubs but i was so happy i waved at everyone, however some o the driving on the single track roads did bring out the urge to wave slightly alternatively!



Hi Toxicturtle

Hope you enjoyed the Hebrides but sorry you had "the urge to wave slightly"  alternatively! It not normally like that but I must admit we do drive a bit faster than you would expect on narrow roads but we are used to them and as long as we have enough room to wipe the dust off on both sides then there is enough room to pass.


----------



## toxicturtle (Jul 21, 2011)

*no the locals*

more alternative wavingwas usually reserved to the big wuffin motorhomes, usually hired with no inclination to stop at the passing points, did lose my wing mirror to a 4x4 heading to mallaig despite being stopped, his reply was didnt you se me (he stopped about 10 yards past). have to say we loved the islands so much (high light being meetin and talking to Dods McFarlane at Ness) we're going back in a couple of weeeks for another less whistle stop tour of lewis/harris. Looking forward to waking up next to the sea each morning.
ps is it ok to overnight near the standing stones?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 21, 2011)

toxicturtle said:


> more alternative wavingwas usually reserved to the big wuffin motorhomes, usually hired with no inclination to stop at the passing points, did lose my wing mirror to a 4x4 heading to mallaig despite being stopped, his reply was didnt you se me (he stopped about 10 yards past). have to say we loved the islands so much (high light being meetin and talking to Dods McFarlane at Ness) we're going back in a couple of weeeks for another less whistle stop tour of lewis/harris. Looking forward to waking up next to the sea each morning.
> ps is it ok to overnight near the standing stones?



You will find a small patch of grass just past the Standing Stones car park on the left but remember your hand brake - unless you like a water bed!   Joking aside it is a nice little spot.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 21, 2011)

*It tickles me......*

:raofl:  As we are so new to the whole campervan world we didn't  have a clue about the wave culture amongst campervans and motorhomes........My hubby thinks I am crazy when I give a big over enthusiastic cheesy thumbs up to anyone and everyone and thinks its lovely when people wave back...........so if you see us out and about please give us a wave it really does make my day :wave::wave:


----------



## Mothman (Jul 21, 2011)

Im a Hymer owner and i wave:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Ian03/54 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Waves from our Hymer*

We are Hymer owners and I always wave, SWMBO less often and definitely not after being ignored more than a few times. Then I get comments like “Why do you bother?”

Regarding the type of MH affecting who waves back well over the years we have had several differing MHs. Our first two MH were Le’Sharos and nobody other than the same waved back at them. Following that we discovered that when we had the older “classic” S class Hymer we found that only quite new C or A class would wave back. We changed that Hymer for a James Cook high top and found that just about nobody waved at that, maybe most were thinking how unusual (how ugly!) is that and what the hell was it anyway. Also maybe as it was LHD people felt wrong waving to a foreign visitor? We changed back to another Hymer last summer and now find that almost every type other than van conversions will return our waves. We figure it is an inferiority thing and they just know their place (tongue is firmly in my cheek BTW PLEASE don’t take it too heart!!) Owners of really new BIG Hymers seem in a world of their own acting like we don’t exist though. 

Incidentally when in France or Germany our experience is that almost everybody returns our waves whatever we have been in whether it is LHD or RHD, LHD of anything seems to really get less returned waves in UK. Also we find that most foreign registered MHs give us a wave here in UK.

Regards,


----------



## wizzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Hymer owner from Scotland. Always wave. My first ever experience on a road was my motorbike which always did and always will get a wave from a fellow motorcyclist. My first car was a 1973 VW beetle with waves a plenty! I wave from my 20 year old Hymer. I assume if you don't wave back you've hired for a week or your ignorant.


----------



## Gary217 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Tried it but little response...*

We've got a VW T5 conversion so nothing too snobby but we went for reliability as we're covering a lot of miles. When we got the van we waved at other campers and pretty well got totally ignored, especially by the bigger ones, but even transits etc were patchy in their response. So we got disillusioned and gave up - however we do get some waves from other VW T5's and T4's, but only usually the converted vans - Californias don't wave.

All we put it down to is that VW owners aren't liked - perhaps seen as pretend 'shoestring' campers by the biguns and seen as boy racers by the smaller vans (I'm 56 so no boy racer and don't have the music up too loud [except of course for Led Zep!]), so that's we gave up waving first. Don't think we've had one non VW camper wave first.

hey ho...


----------



## cookie (Jul 22, 2011)

*wavers*

yes we are wavers-with or without the motorhome:wave:  still it makes people think "who is that" ?


----------



## al n sal (Jul 23, 2011)

we stopped waving, after a few noses turned up (mostly from big factory built jobbies, but not all, we drive a little old selfbuild, we're poor and proud of it:cool1, used to laugh at em but thought can't be bothered anymore.
however when someone does wave it does raise a smile, and if caught quick enough always try to wave back.


----------



## locksmith (Jul 23, 2011)

*Smart Car wavers*



Phil said:


> Yes I wave, I own a smart car and smart car owners are big wavers so I am quite used to it


I have to agree with Phil, my problem is when I'm driving the Smart I wave at Motorhomes and and the other way also. So I'm constantly waving, people think I'm mad   :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave


----------



## robert b (Jul 23, 2011)

iam a elddis stratausse owner. and i always wave  to other motor homes.


----------



## new motorhomer (Jul 23, 2011)

*Love to wave!*

We've been motorhoming for a year and love the waving! It's nice to be part of a community. We'll wave at any MH (and the odd van!) and haven't noticed a pattern to who waves back - or not. We also smile smugly to ourselves when we go past those poor lonely caravanners


----------



## lotty (Jul 23, 2011)

Gary217 said:


> We've got a VW T5 conversion so nothing too snobby but we went for reliability as we're covering a lot of miles. When we got the van we waved at other campers and pretty well got totally ignored, especially by the bigger ones, but even transits etc were patchy in their response. So we got disillusioned and gave up - however we do get some waves from other VW T5's and T4's, but only usually the converted vans - Californias don't wave.
> 
> All we put it down to is that VW owners aren't liked - perhaps seen as pretend 'shoestring' campers by the biguns and seen as boy racers by the smaller vans (I'm 56 so no boy racer and don't have the music up too loud [except of course for Led Zep!]), so that's we gave up waving first. Don't think we've had one non VW camper wave first.
> 
> hey ho...


 
While out recently we waved at a few VW's and got no response from them! We even got a look of utter disgust from one driver! oh well, i'll keep on waving!:wave:


----------



## masie (Jul 24, 2011)

*we wave*

hi all we have a hobby750 and a vwt25 camper to run around in when were in the vdub other vdubs wave but its not the case for larger van for some unknown reason you can be in vdubers face at trafic lights and they wont wave:hammer::lol-061:


----------



## jeffjc (Jul 24, 2011)

*Waving*

I always do, Lets try and keep the tradition !!:welcome:


----------



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 24, 2011)

*Waving*

My name is Lynda 
and I wave, I've been waving for a year now and can't stop. 

We are getting ready to head off on our next trip and I have started my arm exercises ready for all the waving.

1 question do we wave on motorways or is waving across 3 lanes or more too much?
Happy waving x

:wave::wave:


----------



## robjk (Jul 24, 2011)

Today north bound on M5 from Burnham and then west bound on M4 to Swansea we waved all the way It must be unhappy Sunday not many waved going other way. Have we got it wrong as we thought driving a motor home / camper was supposed to be fun.

Rob  :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## martkaz (Jul 25, 2011)

Just out of curiosity would you guys recognise my converted Sprinter as a Motorhome.... Apparently the last umpteen or so motorhomes/campervans that I have waved at think 'not' .....Any suggestions how I can make it more recognisable??? 

Martyn


----------



## lotty (Jul 25, 2011)

martkaz said:


> Just out of curiosity would you guys recognise my converted Sprinter as a Motorhome.... Apparently the last umpteen or so motorhomes/campervans that I have waved at think 'not' .....Any suggestions how I can make it more recognisable???
> 
> Martyn


 
HI, I would guess you were a MH if I saw you because of the decals on the front. I usually look for a tv aerial or awning on van conversions if they are plain white. I have waved to those i think are conversions but only had one wave back?
I was thinking of getting a big decal on the front of my van of a smiley waving, save my arm! lol
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ellieloy (Jul 25, 2011)

*waving*

We wave -tho my kids think its a really random thing to do :wave:


----------



## lotty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yorkshire Lass said:


> My name is Lynda
> and I wave, I've been waving for a year now and can't stop.
> 
> We are getting ready to head off on our next trip and I have started my arm exercises ready for all the waving.
> ...


 
In our experience you don't tend to get many wavers on the motorway, I think its probably safer not to? unless its quiet?
:wave:


----------



## Lumpendoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

Me, I wave at anyone.  Vdub, motorhome, whitevanman.........

Note to self, get new glasses.:wacko:


----------



## rienza (Jul 29, 2011)

*Do you wave*



Yorkshire Lass said:


> My name is Lynda
> and I wave, I've been waving for a year now and can't stop.
> 
> We are getting ready to head off on our next trip and I have started my arm exercises ready for all the waving.
> ...



We wave but not on motorways or busy dual carriageways it's far too dangerous.


----------



## iwm (Aug 3, 2011)

I say 'All strength to your WAVING hand'  :wave:

IanM
Edinburgh
'It's busy here-Festival Time Again-OH Joy!'


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 3, 2011)

*definite waver!*



lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:


 
Just got back from a mad jaunt 350 miles ish - waved my little hand off to MH's over the two days & only got 4 acknowledgements!!!! all I add from Veedub's!! - one bay, one T4 and two T5's but no other MH's.  I know we've got a retro T4 - but that shouldn't make any difference should it??  We're off again this evening for a couple of days, so if anyone spots us (we take some missing) dark blue with white high top - please give us a wave.  We could end up anywhere - who knows where the road will take us.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 3, 2011)

My first trip out in my new (very old) motorhome, I was driving up the A417 at 06.30 when I was enthusiastically waved at by both driver and passenger of the oncoming MH.  It really cheered me up no end!   I was glad I was able to return the gesture and from that moment on became a waver 

I soon learned who does and who doesn't wave back, as has already been discussed, but I'm happy to carry on waving.

I was never too sure of the overtaking wave rule, but as I'm the only occupant of mine I'm not in the best position to wave when overtaking.  (It doesn't tend to happen much the other way as I don't get overtaken much. lol!)


----------



## chris crofter (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't stereotype Hymer owners - we've got an old one - and we wave! I think the increase in rentals is having an effect. Too many van drivers are not really ' one of us' and don't know the etiquette. 
:have fun:


----------



## davymk2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use it as a game see how many wave back at you, Never had a wave from those funny buggers from the eurozone. And think theres a bit of snobbery in it as well normally dont get a wave from those in the big fancy campers as I drive an ex ambulance befroe that a bedford bambi.

However I remember my first day of owning a camper, I was staying in Preston and went down to Milfordhaven to collect it. It was a LHD Bedford CF with Allrycat alloys and a BFO front spolier. First people I past on the motorway were waving like mad and wondered what it was all about. Soon learned though! Should have seen people's faces when they waved and the camper got closer jaws were dragging along the floor


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes we wave.  In France some French MH'ers don't wave back so we now wait to see if they wave to us first.:wave:


----------



## VeeDub (Aug 4, 2011)

Persevered with several miles of demented waving on Sunday ...  

[memo to self: Remember to close the windows when parked up and get another can of Fly Spray]. 

:lol-049:


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 5, 2011)

wind dancer said:


> My first trip out in my new (very old) motorhome, I was driving up the A417 at 06.30 when I was enthusiastically waved at by both driver and passenger of the oncoming MH.  It really cheered me up no end!   I was glad I was able to return the gesture and from that moment on became a waver
> 
> I soon learned who does and who doesn't wave back, as has already been discussed, but I'm happy to carry on waving.
> 
> I was never too sure of the overtaking wave rule, but as I'm the only occupant of mine I'm not in the best position to wave when overtaking.  (It doesn't tend to happen much the other way as I don't get overtaken much. lol!)


 
I don't suppose the on coming MH was a retro Veedub T4, dark blue with white high top????? :banana: As it could have been us!! you never know


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 5, 2011)

martkaz said:


> Just out of curiosity would you guys recognise my converted Sprinter as a Motorhome.... Apparently the last umpteen or so motorhomes/campervans that I have waved at think 'not' .....Any suggestions how I can make it more recognisable???
> 
> Martyn


 
def' a MH & a lovely one too!!!!!!


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 5, 2011)

TOPFITTER said:


> hi all
> i to am a waver, but having just done 8 days on the road i have noticed not that every one is a waver
> when i wave and do not get one back i just say to myself stuck up tosser, when i do get a wave back it makes me feel part of the clan.:wacko::wacko:


 
Absolutely love it!!!!!!!! Soooooooooo funny :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 5, 2011)

*from another VWT4 hightop owner to another - Yippee i'm not the only one!!!!*



matthew123 said:


> AT last the door is open and i am free. No more hiding it from friends and family.I only did this before when in the van on my own. How would my wife react if she ever found out. If it went wrong where would i live?. How often would i see my children? Would i need therapy? What about work?  Well..... on a recent trip with my wife to St Davids i decided enough was enough. I am what I am. As we approached Solva a van came towards us. It was a life changing moment. I nervouslly raised my hand and waved at the on coming camper. Not only did the driver of the camper return the  wave but  my wife waved also.finally,the sleepless nights have come to an end.I AM A WAVER AND SO IS MY WIFE!!!


 
Loved this!!!! fantastic humour - thanks for the giggle  :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## derek miles (Aug 5, 2011)

*derek miles*

I don't wave, I ask myself if we were to wave when in our car to every oncoming car we would be rather busy!


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to wave a lot in the past, now I wave sometimes, but always flash my lights. Reason being, when I waved nobody used to take notice, as they look to where my Mrs is sitting and she is reading a book most times. Mrs says, it is your left hand drive steering that makes folks look at the wrong end of the cab. Now, I always get a wave back or a flash back. The best waves I get is when I am driving through remote villages and I wave to the folks on the street, I always get a bright happy smile and a wave back.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 6, 2011)

Depends on the road surface - sometimes I wave, most times I just wobble


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 7, 2011)

*Veedub wavers*



Pollyr said:


> I don't suppose the on coming MH was a retro Veedub T4, dark blue with white high top????? :banana: As it could have been us!! you never know


 
On that occasion it was a big old MH, but where were you yesterday?
I was :drive: my big ol' MH back from Hampton Court, negotiating a town and busy junction and concentrating quite a lot. Then noticed the driver of a blue Veedub almost hanging out his window waving heartily and persistantly to me :wacko:
Luckily I managed to :wave: back with a big grin before he vanished.


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 7, 2011)

wind dancer said:


> On that occasion it was a big old MH, but where were you yesterday?
> I was :drive: my big ol' MH back from Hampton Court, negotiating a town and busy junction and concentrating quite a lot. Then noticed the driver of a blue Veedub almost hanging out his window waving heartily and persistantly to me :wacko:
> Luckily I managed to :wave: back with a big grin before he vanished.


 
Well, what a shame it wasn't us but certainly would have been had we been there!!!:wacko:  No yesterday we were visiting 'Ourgate' ie sat on our drive taking in the view of the forest.  It's fab having not only a campervan but a mobile conservatory too.:banana:


----------



## MOS (Aug 7, 2011)

I did on my drive home with our new c15 hytop and had a lovely wave back from two people in a newer modern hytop just outside Chester,i thaught it was lovely ,but nobody has waved at us since ,perhaps its because we are only little and old and we arn't worth the effort 
lots of people waved and pointed and took our picture in france ,but they did have strange looks on there faces ,i think it was shock ,seeing what we had in the back of their beloved c15 :lol-053:
but i will keep waving and perhaps someone will wave back someday :wave:
 MOS


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 7, 2011)

Those with fragile egos (easy to tell them because they are the ones who worry about whether others wave or not) should never wave first because if the others don't return the wave, they will descend into deep gloom from which they may never recover. Further failures to get a wave back will make the condition terminal. Big danger then is that if someone does eventually wave, they will be so ecstatic that they will clap their hands in joy and generally carry on so much that they cause an accident.

Best to keep one's eyes on the road where they should be.


----------



## just jane (Aug 7, 2011)

MOS said:


> I did on my drive home with our new c15 hytop and had a lovely wave back from two people in a newer modern hytop just outside Chester,i thaught it was lovely ,but nobody has waved at us since ,perhaps its because we are only little and old and we arn't worth the effort
> lots of people waved and pointed and took our picture in france ,but they did have strange looks on there faces ,i think it was shock ,seeing what we had in the back of their beloved c15 :lol-053:
> but i will keep waving and perhaps someone will wave back someday :wave:
> MOS


 
Im in the Chester area in a Hymer camp swing and I would wave if I saw you :wave:


----------



## MOS (Aug 7, 2011)

*ok*

Ok i wont wave anymore then ,i will just stare blankly at the road and ignore the other road users ,i will refrain from interacting and become a camping recluse :drive:

YEH LIKE :wacko:WAVE ON PEOPLE:wave:
MOS:cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 7, 2011)

MOS said:


> ,but nobody has waved at us since ,perhaps its because we are only little and old and we arn't worth the effort .........but i will keep waving and perhaps someone will wave back someday :wave:
> MOS



Oh MOS, if you ever cross our path we will wave like mad; that is sooo sad!!!  It doesn't matter WHAT you're in, we are all out in different vehicles but enjoying the same kind of thing.  We wouldn't be on this site otherwise.

I would LOVE to have a MH like you've got, but HE WHO MUST BE OBEYED (unless I think can get away with it!!) says it  would be like two elephants trying to fit into a mini!! Enjoy your C15!! (I am sooo jealous!!)


----------



## MOS (Aug 7, 2011)

*So you have seen us about then*


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL!! Don't THINK so, but will keep my eyes peeled!!  I love the idea of running around in something the size of your C15, as our Autotrial (- interesting freudian slip there, I meant Auto TRAIL!!) is 21ft long, and not exactly unobtrusive.  Can you get under height barriers with it, and do you go for longish trips?? And will it park in a normal carparking space?

Sorry to be so inquisitive, but I think the Romahome type of campervan are lovely, and I wish I had one......if himself went first, and I could still drive I definitely WOULD!!


----------



## MOS (Aug 7, 2011)

*Well*

YES YES and YES
we also have a tabbert 550 condor motor home which is having some tinkering done at the moment(very slight understatement )so we got Naddette to get away this summer ,we have only had her for two months ,but have done 3k odd miles so far ,lakes , derbyshire moors ,france ,and norfolk suffolk ,
we where amazed at the freedome she gives us ,she drives like a car ,goes on the ferry for 50 quid return ,parks in car sized spotts and does 45 to the gallon ,we are seriously considering keeping her and living with the lack of space for the convienience of getting into town centeres and traveling for a pittence.the only problem is we are planning a few months on the continent and the space in mavis would be very nice for that jaunt 
MOS  xx


----------



## shawbags (Aug 8, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:


 
I drove VW aircooled campers for years and 99% of aircooled drivers always waved back,those were the days:wave:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 8, 2011)

joncris said:


> Mines a 99:cheers:


 

!!!!! The wife or the van :have fun::have fun:  Just wave and if not returned - its there their loss.


----------



## wigan pier (Aug 8, 2011)

*wave*

i used to have a reliante robin they wave to each other, in my van not many wave mind u if i was them i wouldent wave to me .


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a thaught :idea-007:
if you wave, and nobody sees you ,did you wave, or did you just think you waved 
Ime going for a lye down now my head hurts :danger: 
MOS


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

MOS said:


> Just a thaught :idea-007:
> if you wave, and nobody sees you ,did you wave, or did you just think you waved
> Ime going for a lye down now my head hurts :danger:
> MOS


 
Steady on there, MOS!! I think we're getting into deep philosophical territory here!!  Isn't this something to do with that cat in a dark box and we don't know if it's turned a light on - or something of the sort??

I think I shall have to have a lie down too!! x x:rolleyes2::egg:


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

i thaught it was something to do with cats. but i dont think they wave ,even if they are in a box but how would you know without peeking 
my brain hurts again now


----------



## n brown (Aug 9, 2011)

i used to wave,but couldn't get the hang of the different return waves,or their significance. the closed fist pumping up and down obviously meant lets share a bottle of champagne sometime,i always give a thumbs-up and smile at that one. the thumb and finger against the forehead i think means,this is where i hang my hat,my home . but i'm not sure what pointing a finger at the side of the head and rotating it means


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

n brown said:


> but i'm not sure what pointing a finger at the side of the head and rotating it means


 
I think it could mean you have met MOS or ME!! 

I thought the cat was Kirkoff's cat, but I think it is actually Schrödinger's cat!! I do not understand why he had to keep it in a box, though; sounds quite cruel, specially if it was waving frantically!!


----------



## bobowas007 (Aug 9, 2011)

*bobowas007*

I wave . flash . jump up and down .


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

bobowas007 said:


> I wave . flash . jump up and down .


 
Er, right......when you say "FLASH" is it your headlights you are referring to???  If not, where is your next trip????


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

*whole new world of thingeys*

i have discovered a whole new world of thingeys up the top of the page ,and i have a profile (whatever that is )someone likes sumet i rote and i have a friend too ,well i do if i diddent obliterate them with my enter button ,ime off to investigate some moor now .i realy must learn how to work this machine proppa sometime
MOS


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Er, right......when you say "FLASH" is it your headlights you are referring to???  If not, where is your next trip????




perhaps thats why lorry drivers honk more nowadays ,its the  flashing that starts them off:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not to mention the jumping up and down!! :rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

dont mention the jumping up and down ,i tryed that and broke the steering wheel 

KP do you flash or jump up and down as you approach other MH's


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

I do try not to, especially if I am driving!!  However, if I happened to see bobowas007 doing it, I think I just might respond in kind!! :dance:


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

its responding in kind that gets me into most of my troubles .but then again its what makes the best memmories too.:tongue:
best stick to waveing on the road you get arressted less


----------



## MOS (Aug 9, 2011)

this is me waveing goodnight :wave: got to go to bed now school tomorro:mad1:
MOS xx


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 9, 2011)

Goodnight!! Glad I don't have to get up for anything now!! Busy "virtually" travelling the road to Applecross from Sheildag and looking for wilding places!

KP x x x


----------



## TrevorandRachel (Aug 9, 2011)

*Do You Wave*

We`re wavers,great fun we love it .


----------



## debony (Aug 10, 2011)

*Do you wave*

The wife and i are wavers,also from are days out on the bike,however having had a vw camper as a young man I can confirm there is definately a seperate vw club of wavers. As for the hymers who knows all i can tell you is when the wife and I get know response to are waves we issue a second wave normally just below window height !!!!


----------



## Lumpendoodle (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do have a tendancy to wander when driving (not as in forgetting I'm driving:scared:, more forgetting to look for wavers).   This leads to the ohmygod panic last minute seen you wave.

If I'm in paying attention mode, I adopt the laidback, slow motion Heil Hitler wave.  All done while looking so cool, you could freeze icecubes on my hips.:cool1:


----------



## MOS (Aug 11, 2011)

Lumpendoodle said:


> Unfortunately, I do have a tendancy to wander when driving (not as in forgetting I'm driving:scared:, more forgetting to look for wavers).   This leads to the ohmygod panic last minute seen you wave.
> 
> If I'm in paying attention mode, I adopt the laidback, slow motion Heil Hitler wave.  All done while looking so cool, you could freeze icecubes on my hips.:cool1:


 
Thats put a picture in my head that wont go away for quite a while 
going for a lye down now (i truely hope lumpendoodle is a girl )otherwise ime going into hideing


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, it's a bit worrying not knowing what sex the various wildcampers are - is Old Arthur REALLY a bloke???  Could be a bit embarassing if you do a post assuming they are one sex, when they're really another!!  I can't help wondering why the Guernsey DONKEY chose that name - ????


----------



## MOS (Aug 11, 2011)

E'OR E'OR E'ORLWAWS PICKS GOOD NAMES DOES GUERNSEY
Sorry mate couldent resist useing the oldest joke in history:lol-053:
(and i did use the cleaner on of the two)


----------



## bigmeeky (Aug 11, 2011)

*Waving*

We spent last weekend driving in both Norfolk & Suffolk and have to say how very disappointed we were with the amount on waves we got back driving up the A12 & A14 why don.t folk wave back 
Oscar is an old van but we love him as he has character. The best and one of the only waves we got was from a young lad with his dad in their vw thank you!!! Made our day. All you non wavers out their need to cheer up when on the road always makes us giggle when we get a wave so those that do please don't stop!


----------



## Lumpendoodle (Aug 11, 2011)

Gosh...... Haven't been referred to as a girl in a long time.   Knew I was getting old when the shop assistants started calling me mrs.:lol-053:


----------



## MOS (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi bigmeeky we were in norfolk and suffolk a couple of weeks ago and you are right they are a misserable lot .must be sumet in the water we were waving like demented weebles and getting no joy from the polished tinky boxes got a wave from an old merc with pink curtains and a lovely smile too just outside newmarket but other than that not a sausage 
their loss 
keep on waving we say ,and bugger the sadoes that think they are above such things 
MOS


----------



## MOS (Aug 11, 2011)

Lumpendoodle said:


> Gosh...... Haven't been referred to as a girl in a long time.   Knew I was getting old when the shop assistants started calling me mrs.:lol-053:


 
thank god yr a girly i say ,suddenly had a vision after i had posted ,of a bloke with cool thighs .:scared:
DON't BEAR THINKING ABOUT (unless yr a girl i supose )
MOS xx


----------



## caspar (Aug 11, 2011)

Always wave to every motorhome we notice. If you see an old Merc Autotrail Apache and think we were antisocial not waving back, we did - it was just five minutes after you'd passed lol! Done that a few times. I always think the none wavers are the poorer for it and are probably the same ones who when you park up in the same car park sit in their van steadfastly refusing to acknowledge you rather than meeting you half way between vans as you run towards each other with arms open ready for the hug like most of us lunatics out there!


----------



## lotty (Aug 11, 2011)

bigmeeky said:


> We spent last weekend driving in both Norfolk & Suffolk and have to say how very disappointed we were with the amount on waves we got back driving up the A12 & A14 why don.t folk wave back
> Oscar is an old van but we love him as he has character. The best and one of the only waves we got was from a young lad with his dad in their vw thank you!!! Made our day. All you non wavers out their need to cheer up when on the road always makes us giggle when we get a wave so those that do please don't stop!


 
We were up that way  in July and found the same lack of waving too? We waved at everyone, even got the dog waving his paw - that got a smile and a return wave


----------



## VeeDub (Aug 11, 2011)

shawbags said:


> I drove VW aircooled campers for years and 99% of aircooled drivers always waved back,those were the days:wave:



I seem to recall those 'waving' moments as well ... Wind in the hair, Beach Boys on the radio, Radio Caroline et al ... and wondering when you could wave down your Mate who was going to tow you back home ... before the Polizei arrived and gave you grief about potato peelings in your 'Roll-Up' Tin.


----------



## Tbear (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got back from France and they are a right bunch of wavers loads of big smiles returned as well. To all the ones I failed to return due to gearchanges, me being a bit slow, etc, :wave:
To the very few that just gave me a filthy look

Richard


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 12, 2011)

kernowprickles said:


> Yes, it's a bit worrying not knowing what sex the various wildcampers are - is Old Arthur REALLY a bloke???  Could be a bit embarassing if you do a post assuming they are one sex, when they're really another!!  I can't help wondering why the Guernsey DONKEY chose that name - ????


 
Simple - we come from Guernsey and Guernsey people are known for hard working and stubbornness, just like a donkey - not that you will find many true thoroughbred Guernsey folk living in Guernsey now.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 12, 2011)

*E'or e'or e'or*



MOS said:


> E'OR E'OR E'ORLWAWS PICKS GOOD NAMES DOES GUERNSEY
> Sorry mate couldent resist useing the oldest joke in history:lol-053:
> (and i did use the cleaner on of the two)




 :lol-061: I'll give you E'OR E'OR E'OR when I see you Mos lol :cheers: If ever you come our way let me know and I will see that you are banned from entering the Outer Hebrides. 
 GD


----------



## Pollyr (Aug 29, 2011)

*Still waving!!!*

:drive: Just got back from a fab trip from forest of dean down to Brighton followed coast round to Isle of Sheppee and back home 626miles.  :drive: :wave: and :wave: our little arms off to every motor home/campervan we saw and only got acknowledged by 4 veedubs and 1 Talbot - one veedub bay driver was so eager  he managed to give us a bril' wave at the same time as steering with his knees and rolling a cig with his hands - I don't know, thats got to be proof that veedub owners are well practiced at waving :lol-049:
Oh and I mustn't forget the acknowledgements i got from the - 2 tesco's delivery vans and one private ambulance.  Well it gets very confusing when you don't want to miss anyone out! never mind at least they waved back even though they looked very confused themselves!!:rolleyes2:
:baby: why don't peeps wave? do they really not understand?

Pollyr


----------



## deanotic (Aug 29, 2011)

*waving*

Hi everybody , as a biker and a Hymer owner i wave . When we are over in France most motorhomes wave but back here in England some people are a bit stuffy , but i wave anyway !!!


----------



## Miz (Aug 29, 2011)

baloothebear said:


> There's extensive posts on UKCS about waving.




United Kingdom Continence Society

I would've thought waving would not be recommended...


----------



## bobowas007 (Aug 30, 2011)

yes I wave (compass)


----------



## theteapackets (Aug 30, 2011)

My husband waves at everyone home and abroad - I'm still plucking up the courage!

We saw the lovliest sight on way to French side of tunnel yesterday - a young girl in the passenger seat who was so excited that she started waving enthusiastically as soon as we came into sight!!!  Put me to shame


----------



## runnach (Aug 30, 2011)

I wave, and the hound sticks his toungue out (normal I am sure)

But what amuses me is this, I work on a campsite motorhomes park up and totally ignore anyone and everyone around them ( must be non wavers I think) then when they leave, some mist descends and they contract wavingitis.

Nowt as strange as folk 

Channa


----------



## MartianTom (Sep 25, 2011)

*Yes!*

I'm the proud owner of three forms of transport that elicit waves and nods from others: a bicycle, a motor cycle and a motorhome.  I always wave.

Car drivers are a bit stuffier, eh?  The only time they wave anything it's a fist!


----------



## msaerfen (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the way motorhome owners wave to each other. I dont drive but still unless I'm daydreaming or something I still wave. In Scotland we have noticed many people dont wave back, I guess they are from Europe or something and dont get it. Still if someone waves to you its good manners to wave back isnt it?If I dont notice and am too late to wave back I feel really bad!!!


----------



## nessalz (Sep 26, 2011)

*waving*

We have just done our first holiday in our motorhome. We only got about 3 miles into our journey, another mh user waving, then another. Another. Let's just say after 340 miles I had bleeding arm ache....lol. so I will say Iam a waver..


----------



## RobKeeble (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like another window sticker coming along: "I AM A WAVER":wave:


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Phil said:


> Yes I wave, I own a smart car and smart car owners are big wavers so I am quite used to it


 
Smart Car, Phil? Do you tow it? I plan on towing ours, or its replacement, on a trailer once we get something we can fulltime in. (Might look a bit odd behind a Renault Trafic!) Diesel version getting 450 -500 mile tanks.

Waving - we always do. Don't always get a reply though.


----------



## martkaz (Sep 26, 2011)

I tried a little experiment on my way from Norwich to the Lincoln show this weekend. I thought I would flash my lights and wave like a demented windmill at every campervan / Motorhome coming the other way, but on the way back I would not wave at anyone unless they waved at me first...

My finding were... On the way up to Lincoln I must of flashed and waved at 100+ motorhomes/campervans.... and for all my efforts just 5 people (4 campervans 1 motorhome) bothered to wave back :sad:

Needless to say on my return journey nobody :wave: at all..... So the upshot is, I use to be a waver but don't think I will bother from now on!

Martyn


----------



## muireannhartley (Sep 26, 2011)

We have a Hymer and we always wave! :wave:


----------



## Alaska Guy (Sep 28, 2011)

ValDiamond said:


> When we had a VW we were always waved at and waved back.  Now we have a Renault Traffic, nobody waves, does this mean that in pecking order we are bottom of the MH chain?


 
Greetings from the bottom of the chain! My Renault Trafic looks better now I have fixed the rust!


----------



## flower3bird (Sep 28, 2011)

OK I'll own up to being Mr and Mrs Grumpy - we are the reason folks have stopped waving as other than if they are Frankia owners we don't bother.

Interesting thing is we get waved at in the Frankia but hubby has a small Adria van style van in silver grey for every day, instead of a car, and that never gets waved at.


----------



## Smoogy (Sep 29, 2011)

We are wavers too :wave: but we are happy campers and when the wave is not returned we're glad mr/mrs grumpy :mad2: are going in opposite direction. :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 29, 2011)

:wave::wave::wave:when we get the* W* in the screen we will be able to name and shame on here when and ware we saw em


----------



## carsan (Sep 29, 2011)

*waving fefinately nice to feel part of a happy lot.*

yess ,of course, waving is fun -makes u feel part of the happy gang!! come on everybody-- go for it!!!


----------



## ourglenard (Oct 3, 2011)

What a great topic for Me 1st Post!!
Just come back from 2nd W/E away in My E-Bay Bargain Trannie Camper:- Clacton & then Norfolk Coast.
Missus was bemused as to why I was waving at M/Hs, VWs, 1 x Tesco Van....etc!
Waves mostly returned.....exceptions was VWs & 'Glampers'....
Most amusing was the Posh M/H driven by the Lady who pointedly looked at Her O/H as if saying..'Do We KNOW these people?!!'
Off Topic....Have a GREAT location on Norfolk Coast for a Meet if Peeps up for it.....Land Owner already uses the Field for £2.00 Daily Parking & is amenable to overnighting @ £5.00. Beach is literally t'other side of the Road.....
Great Forum BTW


----------



## martkaz (Oct 3, 2011)

ourglenard said:


> Have a GREAT location on Norfolk Coast for a Meet if Peeps up for it.....Land Owner already uses the Field for £2.00 Daily Parking & is amenable to overnighting @ £5.00. Beach is literally t'other side of the Road.....


 
Would this be at Walcott per chance ??  If so we were there on Sunday just gone 

Martyn


----------



## ourglenard (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi M8!
Yep You got it!
Wot time did You arrive at Walcott on Sunday? Bet We passed You on the Road! We left 'bout 11-ish 'cos I HAD to swim @ Sea Palling!!!
Had a nice friendly chat with Land Owner before leaving...She's up for Campers over-nighting BUT....'..usually closed by October, but with this Weather!...'


----------



## martkaz (Oct 4, 2011)

We arrived at 12:00 mid day.... Strange thing is, it was the first time we have parked on there...  We usually just park on the road but that was full lol ... Anyway we pulled in and the owners came over to collect their very reasonable £2 and immediately asked us if we would like to park up in the back corner of the field so we would have room to get our chairs out etc.  which we did    Me and the missus got talking and wondered why we hadn't stopped there before and wondering if the owners would let us stay overnight sometime. We were going to ask them before we left for home but didn't get round to it. So well done for giving us the answer... Will definitely stay over in the future but think we are too late for this year.


----------



## jstockhi (Oct 4, 2011)

:wave:  

we always wave but yes will agree that less & less people do now a days.
 So if you see a cheusson flash 08 coming towards you in the west country then that will be me....................... please give me a wave and see now enjoy able it can be :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Oct 4, 2011)

hi there

we wave when its safe to do so, but i do miss some self builds as they are past before i see its a camper 



dunk


----------



## bevjellybones (Oct 5, 2011)

*we are definately wavers and proud of it*

we are wavers and proud of it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to put a totally opposite view from most people I'm afraid but, before I do, I'd like to make a couple of points. I am not some anti-social miserable git! I love humour and people and, if I see you broken down at the roadside, I'll be the first to stop and help. On site, CL or aire I'll strike up a conversation with anyone and, very often, end up sharing a drink and chat in my 'van with a couple that I've met just a few hours earlier.

So, having said that, here goes! I think that waving is a totally pointless gesture that can be a pain in the backside and in some cases downright dangerous.

The first question that I always ask people is: "Have you ever towed a caravan?" If the answer is "Yes" I then ask: "Did you wave at every other caravanner?" The answer is always "No".

So I then ask why they didn't wave at other caravanners, as it's exactly the same, like-minded people sharing a hobby who acknowledge each other. That usually stumps them!

The simple answer is that motorhomers (MHs) wave just because we always have! There is no other reason! Fifty years ago MHs were a rare breed and, just like people who drove an unusual or exotic car, may have acknowledged each other. But that is no longer the case. We're not a rare breed any more and, especially on the Continent, there are tens of thousands of us and waving on a long journey in France in Summer becomes a repetitive bore!"

Fifty years ago RAC patrol men saluted the members but its members were few and far between and eventually they realised that it was futile as RAC membership was no longer a rare thing, there were million in it by then, and they had the sense to call a halt to saluting.

I also notice that some motorhomers on sites, CLs and aires are decidedly stand-offish and not at all sociable and I often wonder if they are also the ones who wave frantically in husband-and-wife synchronised gesticulation, but then can't be bothered being friendly when it really matters!

The time has come to realise that we are no longer some exclusive fraternity, superior to all others, such as 'tuggers' and that there are now thousands of us and that this habit only continues because 'we've always done it'! 

My only hope is that fewer and  fewer people seem to be partaking in this pointless gesturing and let's hope that, over the next few years, it will die the death entirely and we'll no longer have people waving across three lines of traffic whilst, at the same time, trying to steer round a roundabout in heavy traffic! 

I now await the usual flak about what a humourless miserable b*gger I am, but I can assure you that you'll find no one more friendly where it matters, which is face to face, as opposed to across the entire width of the M1! What I definitely am is someone who thinks about what he does and doesn't adopt a habit just because 'we've always done it'.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 5, 2011)

Northerner

You made some good points in your post - the only thing I would say is that each and every one on this earth was born with a "free will" so if we want to wave "we wave" if we want to drive with our nose stuck in the air we do so but most of us like to acknowledge each other when it is safe to do so - hope to meet you some day and say hi along with a :wave: and a smile.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be waving across 3 lanes of traffic, or while trying to steer on a busy roundabout. I don't think anyone does that, and if they do it's either pointless or dangerous or both.

Surely the main platform for waving, is single carriage way straight roads travelling at 55 mph or less, where you have plenty of time to see each other. Thus the motorway and roundabout examples seem somewhat irrelevant to me!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 5, 2011)

Firefox said:


> I wouldn't be waving across 3 lanes of traffic, or while trying to steer on a busy roundabout. I don't think anyone does that, and if they do it's either pointless or dangerous or both.
> 
> Surely the main platform for waving, is single carriage way straight roads travelling at 55 mph or less, where you have plenty of time to see each other. Thus the motorway and roundabout examples seem somewhat irrelevant to me!




Very true nobody should be waving across 3 lanes of traffic, or while trying to steer on a busy roundabout.  As you say I don't think anyone does that, but if they do it's either pointless or dangerous or both and deserves to loose driving licence or at least get 6 points :hammer: but it takes all sorts to make a world.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

Hate to disagree folks but I have had people waving at me from the inside lane of a three-lane motorway when I've been in the inside lane going in the opposite direction (obviously!). That's six lanes and a central reservation apart! I have also had people waving as they go into a roundabout or around one. I think that there must be some who think that not waving makes them seem unfriendly or snobby and they'll go to any lengths to avoid not being what in their mind is 'a proper motorhomer'.

A phrase above about driving 'with your nose in the air' sums it up! It's not about being snobby or unfriendly, it's about simple logic and asking 'what really is the point of this'? Waving at someone whom we'll never meet in person and if we met on a site we'd probably ignore (well, some would I'm afraid!). As I said before, if you do it because you think that it's nice and friendly, why didn't do it when you were a tugger?


----------



## just jane (Oct 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hate to disagree folks but I have had people waving at me from the inside lane of a three-lane motorway when I've been in the inside lane going in the opposite direction (obviously!). That's six lanes and a central reservation apart! I have also had people waving as they go into a roundabout or around one. I think that there must be some who think that not waving makes them seem unfriendly or snobby and they'll go to any lengths to avoid not being what in their mind is 'a proper motorhomer'.
> 
> A phrase above about driving 'with your nose in the air' sums it up! It's not about being snobby or unfriendly, it's about simple logic and asking 'what really is the point of this'? Waving at someone whom we'll never meet in person and if we met on a site we'd probably ignore (well, some would I'm afraid!). As I said before, if you do it because you think that it's nice and friendly, why didn't do it when you were a tugger?


 
I dont know how old you are or what experience you have of towing a caravan but I know for a fact that caravans did used to wave at each other in a similar way(I am talking about 30/40 yrs ago). Its one of the things that an elderly neighbour loved about motorhomes when she moved to one 20yrs ago after towing for 30yrs "They still wave at each other, like caravans used to. There's still a friendly community" is what she said(they recently sold their van at 83 and 80).

How do you prove any correlation between waving/not waving and being friendly or unfriendly on a site or cl?


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2011)

I doubt I'd see someone wave from the other side of six lanes plus a central reserve and barrier, I'd be concentrating too much on my own carriageway. But If I did, I wouldn't bother waving back


----------



## ourglenard (Oct 5, 2011)

*martkaz*

Martkaz; Thanks for sharing Your fotos M8! Amazing how many Motors turned up after We left!! (MUST get Henry's Shower working proper!!!!
Also, glad to hear that You were also asked to move to Rear of the Field.....thought maybe Henry's....uh...'aesthetically-challenged' exterior might be to blame!!!!
Thought it was also funny that the Lady owning the field turned up & immediately started tacking up £2 signs over the top of the '£1.00 Parking' sign! Thought it was too cheap!

:wave:


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

just jane said:


> I dont know how old you are or what experience you have of towing a caravan but I know for a fact that caravans did used to wave at each other in a similar way(I am talking about 30/40 yrs ago). Its one of the things that an elderly neighbour loved about motorhomes when she moved to one 20yrs ago after towing for 30yrs "They still wave at each other, like caravans used to. There's still a friendly community" is what she said(they recently sold their van at 83 and 80).
> 
> How do you prove any correlation between waving/not waving and being friendly or unfriendly on a site or cl?



I started towing 40 years ago and have no recollection whatsoever of waving being a custom amongst caravanners. Occasionally if meeting on a single track road in the Highlands you may have given a friendly smile but there was never this automatic waving, on any kind of road, at any time.

I can't prove a correlation between waving and being friendly on sites but all I know is that when almost everyone waved there were motorhomers on site who were very standoffish. Perhaps they never waved but I doubt it. Perhaps they felt superior to us tuggers as I was then but were happy to wave to fellow motorhomers?

What makes a friendly community in my view isn't waving from a distance away, that's as remote as talking on a forum. What makes a real friendly community is when people are nice to each other face to face, on site or if one's in trouble or needs help. You mustn't think that because many people, and there are many, think that waving is pointless and outdated, that they are snobbish and unfriendly, we're not I can assure you.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2011)

Firefox said:


> I doubt I'd see someone wave from the other side of six lanes plus a central reserve and barrier, I'd be concentrating too much on my own carriageway. But If I did, I wouldn't bother waving back


 
If you have good vision I can assure you that you can't miss two people gesticulating from the other side of a motorway. Motorways are only about 12 metres wide plus the central reservation and barriers are only a couple of feet high and I'm not sure how they would impede vision. Whilst cruising at a modest speed on a motorway you don't put yourself in danger by glancing at a motorhome coming the other way. If you are concentrating on a manoeuvre then of course you don't look across the motorway but most of the time you are simply just cruising along. Apart from which I'm not making it up I can assure you! I've seen it many times as has my wife. She of course doesn't need to concentrate as I'm driving!


----------



## just jane (Oct 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> What makes a friendly community in my view isn't waving from a distance away, that's as remote as talking on a forum. What makes a real friendly community is when people are nice to each other face to face, on site or if one's in trouble or needs help. You mustn't think that because many people, and there are many, think that waving is pointless and outdated, that they are snobbish and unfriendly, we're not I can assure you.


 
I agree with you about what makes a friendly community but would also add that tolerance is needed to allow for peoples preferences to wave or not, to be sociable or not etc.   I do wave but not always and do not brand people snobbish and unfriendly the same as sometimes I chat to other motorhomers when on sites or parked up and sometime I dont(but would always smile and say hello).  We are not all the same, thank goodness.

I also think my maths was a little wrong on the story of the elderly neighbour, it was more like 50/55yrs.


----------



## just jane (Oct 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> If you have good vision I can assure you that you can't miss two people gesticulating from the other side of a motorway. Motorways are only about 12 metres wide plus the central reservation and barriers are only a couple of feet high and I'm not sure how they would impede vision. Whilst cruising at a modest speed on a motorway you don't put yourself in danger by glancing at a motorhome coming the other way. If you are concentrating on a manoeuvre then of course you don't look across the motorway but most of the time you are simply just cruising along. Apart from which I'm not making it up I can assure you! I've seen it many times as has my wife. She of course doesn't need to concentrate as I'm driving!


 
I accidentally waved at someone across all six lanes the other day and got a reply. I was talking to my other half about how silly and possibly dangerous it would be to wave like that and demonstrated and to my surprise they retuned the wave. Just to make it clear I usually only wave when I feel  it safe to do so.


----------



## isle of skye (Oct 5, 2011)

*Big Waver*



lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:


 
Yes we wave and our van is left hand drive so you might wonder how i am driving and waving like mad but it does make you feel like we belong and belong to something rather special.


----------



## MOS (Oct 5, 2011)

Well i tryed waving on my way to the meet at Farndon and on the way back too ,and it seems demountable campers are even more ignored than little romahomes,only one couple waved back then i noticed a huge motorhome behind me ,so perhaps i was pinching their wave by mistake .so i will just sulk and keep my waves for all the lovely wavers in france and sod the sadoes who cant be bothered with us little people ,HoHum MOS


----------



## refurbisher (Oct 5, 2011)

Quit the south and get up to yorkshire, bloody arm was falling off this weekend and we only did a quick overnighter at Scarborough for an exclusive evening without child and a bag of mackerel off west pier next morning. We had people flashing headlights, knocking wing mirrors out of kilter with enthusiasm, even better Scarborough was packed full of wild campers. :wave:


----------



## al n sal (Oct 5, 2011)

yep we spent a  night at scarborough, lovely. only problem we parked in wrong place at first and ws surrounded by boy racers:scooter:, didn't actually cause us any probs just noisey so herded ourselves closer to the the other wilders. then was able to :sleep-027:

al


----------



## jstockhi (Oct 6, 2011)

isle of skye said:


> Yes we wave and our van is left hand drive so you might wonder how i am driving and waving like mad but it does make you feel like we belong and belong to something rather special.


 
Just like to add to my previous thread that I wave but I am NOT the person driving hubby is so I can wave  :wave: with safety and hope that it is the non-driver that waves back to me.:wave:

So keep waving non-drivers and keep it safe,:wave:


----------



## Gizmobile (Dec 21, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:



:welcome:Just getting back into MH having had a couple of years off, really looking forward to getting back into the community feel of waving to fellow campers, quite disappointed to see not everyone responds as they used to. *Come on let's keep the up tradition * :banana::wave: 
Steph


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm just starting to convert my Vauxhall Vivaro into a small camper/day van. As a biker also i still tend to "nod" to bikers when they pass me, when i'm driving her, it's instinct really, my misses just laughs.! I call my van van little blue, as it says on the tin...It's little and it's blue.!

jt


----------



## Jacqueslemac (Dec 22, 2011)

When I'm riding my bike, I nod to other bikers.
When I'm driving my Dyane I wave to Dyanes and 2CVs.
When I'm in my VW camper I wave to other VWs.
When I'm in the Hymer,  I wave to other Hymers.

I just have to remember which vehicle I'm in/on or I'd spend most of my time waving, often to the wrong thing!


----------



## bobowas007 (Dec 22, 2011)

*rob*

I wave and flash lights.


----------



## Burtie (Mar 19, 2012)

I never noticed that until I had a proper mh
my first was a converted mini link bus
the trouble was it still looked like a bus after the conversion
so I had bus drivers and coach drivers everywhere waving 
at me even if they had a bus full of passengers then it all 
changed when I brought my first mh I still didn't notice it was 
my wife that noticed that was in an iveco daily
now I have a old hymer so if you see me I'm not being ignorant
I will wave if I notice you comming in the opposite direction
if I don't notice don't worry as my wife will be waving


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

I do think that it's a bit sad that when people buy a motorhome they feel that they've somehow become part of 'something special' or a 'community'! Why is at that those who bought a caravan first, never felt the same way? You wave for one reason and it's because it's always been done as it started when motorhomes were rare. They're not now! Part of 'something special'! Pass me the sick bag!

Quite amazing that so may people in this 'special community' won't give you the time of day when you're near them on a site or aire. Flash or wave all you like. I and a growing number of people who are intelligent enough to work out that it's a pointless anachronism, won't be waving back. Why should we be forced to take part in this ridiculous ritual just because some can't work out the the time has come to end this charade.

If however, I see you broken down by the side of the road, or you have a problem when we meet on a site or an aire, I'll be the first to stop and offer help, unlike many people who'll wave, flash, and drive on.


----------



## witzend (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi on last outing down to Lands End (local to us) pasted 4 motorhomes waved but got no response while parked there a German motorhome passed and both driver an passenger waved is it more of a continental thing last year in France everyone seemed to wave on drive home from ferry port hardly got one


----------



## Burtie (Mar 19, 2012)

i stopped about 2 years ago now to help a couple in a mh broke down
on the way out of goathland sadly nothing could be done it was his fuel pump
i offered to tow him on to one of the carparks but he had already phoned the breakdown services
i will stop and offer my services to any mh drivers in trouble if i can


----------



## bobowas007 (Mar 19, 2012)

*wave*

Yes I wave all the time:wacko::cool1:


----------



## tommytli (Mar 19, 2012)

just play the waving game 1 point for a wave -1 for no wave and see how many points you have, ive never ended up with negative points


----------



## maingate (Mar 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I do think that it's a bit sad that when people buy a motorhome they feel that they've somehow become part of 'something special' or a 'community'! Why is at that those who bought a caravan first, never felt the same way? You wave for one reason and it's because it's always been done as it started when motorhomes were rare. They're not now! Part of 'something special'! Pass me the sick bag!
> 
> Quite amazing that so may people in this 'special community' won't give you the time of day when you're near them on a site or aire. Flash or wave all you like. I and a growing number of people who are intelligent enough to work out that it's a pointless anachronism, won't be waving back. Why should we be forced to take part in this ridiculous ritual just because some can't work out the the time has come to end this charade.
> 
> If however, I see you broken down by the side of the road, or you have a problem when we meet on a site or an aire, I'll be the first to stop and offer help, unlike many people who'll wave, flash, and drive on.




Some people 'wave' in the true sense of the word (usually the passenger). I raise a hand to acknowledge someone with similar interest to mine and I suspect that is what most of the other drivers do.

You seem to have the unfortunate problem of putting words in print when you should really be keeping them inside your head. There is no benefit to your comments and possibly a downside as other members will regard you as being odd. I do not know why you joined this forum as you never wildcamp. I suppose it is your urge to make your point of view known, even though it is usually at odds with most other members.

Your reference to being ignored when on a campsite is the main reason that I never use them. It would appear that you can put up with it, your choice I suppose.

You are free NOT to acknowledge other motorhomers but please keep your fatuous comments to yourself.


----------



## nij (Mar 19, 2012)

tommytli said:


> just play the waving game 1 point for a wave -1 for no wave and see how many points you have, ive never ended up with negative points



Like the game, might 'borrow it' to keep the daughter entertained.

I always wave, even in the wagon (so if you see a cow waving, I bet its me)


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Mar 19, 2012)

i smile and wave at all, but then look straight back at the road, then i'm not offended when they don't wave back because their MH is newer than mine


----------



## scampa (Mar 19, 2012)

I believe that when we all have our shiny new "W" stickers on our screens, waving will become compulsory, even for Northerner!  :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## n brown (Mar 19, 2012)

i wave,but, being english,don't want to be thought common,so i do it discreetly,below the level of the dashboard.my wife tells me this may look odd and cause offence.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Mar 19, 2012)

n brown said:


> i wave,but, being english,don't want to be thought common,so i do it discreetly,below the level of the dashboard.my wife tells me this may look odd and cause offence.



It's your hand Nige.....You wave it as fast as you like!


----------



## n brown (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm sure if i see you coming i shall be waving it furiously


----------



## Jwmrobinson (Mar 19, 2012)

Our whole family always used to wave at caravans, when we were towing our caravan. That was over 30 years ago. When we got our motorhome we were pleasantly surprised that people in motorhomes waved. If it brings a smile it can only do good. We always wave


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

maingate said:


> Some people 'wave' in the true sense of the word (usually the passenger). I raise a hand to acknowledge someone with similar interest to mine and I suspect that is what most of the other drivers do.
> 
> You seem to have the unfortunate problem of putting words in print when you should really be keeping them inside your head. There is no benefit to your comments and possibly a downside as other members will regard you as being odd. I do not know why you joined this forum as you never wildcamp. I suppose it is your urge to make your point of view known, even though it is usually at odds with most other members.
> 
> ...



Aw diddums! Have I upset you? As many people seem to agree with me that waving is past its sell-by date and, as has been mentioned on here many times, fewer and fewer people are doing it, perhaps it's you who ought to consider engaging your brain before you open your mouth.

And your powers of concentration are obviously as poor as your powers of reasoning, as I have stated many times that I mix wild camping with aires and sites, just like many other members of this forum. What I am not is one of the small number of people who can't afford to use sites, or are too mean to spend the money, and then spend half their time trying to convince us that they do it because they don't like them. Then of course they crowd on aires with a 'van four feet on either side of them, or congregate like flocks of birds in the same 'wild camping' spot on some Spanish beach.

So I shall carry on posting my views, one of which is that waving is a pointless and outdated practice that should be allowed to wither on the vine, as it undoubtedly will over the next few years so, in future I'll be grateful if you'll stop confusing me with someone who gives a toss what you think.

However, I will still be one of the people who will stop to help anyone who is in trouble or needs assistance, as opposed to those who'll give a synchronised wave and happily carry on!


----------



## maingate (Mar 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Aw diddums! Have I upset you? As many people seem to agree with me that waving is past its sell-by date and, as has been mentioned on here many times, fewer and fewer people are doing it, perhaps it's you who ought to consider engaging your brain before you open your mouth.
> 
> And your powers of concentration are obviously as poor as your powers of reasoning, as I have stated many times that I mix wild camping with aires and sites, just like many other members of this forum. What I am not is one of the small number of people who can't afford to use sites, or are too mean to spend the money, and then spend half their time trying to convince us that they do it because they don't like them. Then of course they crowd on aires with a 'van four feet on either side of them, or congregate like flocks of birds in the same 'wild camping' spot on some Spanish beach.
> 
> ...




You certainly have a gift for making friends and influencing people. :lol-049:


That's another portion of this forum that you have alienated. I would much prefer the company of a pleasant member with an old self build than yourself. Please do not stop if you see me in difficulty, you will just get in the way of someone more suitable as you do not have the necessary skills to help me on my way.

What you need is a *HOBBY
*
  Are you a football* FAN


Some people never learn. c:
*


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm to busy watching the road.

The wife does all the waving


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

maingate said:


> You certainly have a gift for making friends and influencing people. :lol-049:
> 
> 
> That's another portion of this forum that you have alienated. I would much prefer the company of a pleasant member with an old self build than yourself. Please do not stop if you see me in difficulty, you will just get in the way of someone more suitable as you do not have the necessary skills to help me on my way.
> ...


*

You're confusing me again with someone who gives a toss what you think. And I hate football, whatever that has to do with it. And one reason I don't wave is that the other person may be someone like you!*


----------



## Rubbertramp (Mar 19, 2012)

lotty said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty


Yes, looks like some of us are....but fret ye not Mr Northerner, there is hope!



Jwmrobinson said:


> If it brings a smile it can only do good.



:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

runnach said:


> Waving, or nodding was done often during my motorbiking days, I still witness this practice from M/C while I drive the car.
> 
> When I had my boat, same practice while passing each other.
> 
> ...



I couldn't care less how much money people have. I just get sick to death of the hypocrites who make a passion of decrying those of us who use sites when the only reason they don't is financial. But of course they bang on about freedom and sites being prison camps. That's usually before they go on a crowded aire or a popular wild-camping spot with another thirty motorhomers! I love real wild camping and I also like a nice site occasionally where we can fill up without searching half the day for water and where we can have a spacious shower etc. etc.

And as for your argument about waving, why should those of us who think the practice pointless and outdated, have to be bullied by those who continually tell us that by not waving we're anti-social? The real grumpy ones seem to be those who get so upset because more and more of us don't wish to carry on with this pointless anachronism.


----------



## elainekirk (Mar 20, 2012)

I love waving to other motor homers when driving  and another favorite greeting place is supermarket car parks , there is always a smile/greeting/wave to be shared by those who have succeeded in m almost, getting all 4 wheels in /on/somewhere near those marked out boxes .
When parked up I seek out the wildlife, especially the goats , I like to tell them stories from long ago which still hold true today, I like to flatter myself by believing that by retelling these tales I save many a goat from a grizzly fate....


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Northerner leave us happy folk be*

There's always one or maybe two in a forum that enjoy stirring things up for the hell of it. I'm not one for telling people what to do but i think in this instance i will break my own rule. *If you have nothing constructive to say, say nothing at all*.

I'm one of those hypocrites that you refer to Northerner, waving on the road but not on site. That is because i enjoy my wilding for the solace, and acknowledge by waving anyone who may share my particular interest. If i wanted to travel somewhere to park in a field with thirty other MH and have a social event i would subscribe to a different club, each to their own...


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 20, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering how many of you wave to other MH's? I have noticed over the last year or so less and less people waving? Also, why do small vans not wave to large vans etc, I will wave to anyone, I love feeling part of a community, it was the same when I was a biker, we would all give a little nod or wave to a fellow biker. Is it the MH hire users that don't know to wave or are we just getting grumpy??
> Lotty
> :wave:



With reference to your OP I would reply as follows.

Used to wave but now do not bother
So many small vans just look like "white van man"  so can easily be missed.
Everybody to there own as being part of a community as is their choice.
I do not think your last sentence was meant to say as it sounds with "don't no to wave" implying that it is a requirement to wave, which it is not.

Everybody to there own.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

northernspirit2001 said:


> There's always one or maybe two in a forum that enjoy stirring things up for the hell of it. I'm not one for telling people what to do but i think in this instance i will break my own rule. *If you have nothing constructive to say, say nothing at all*.
> 
> I'm one of those hypocrites that you refer to Northerner, waving on the road but not on site. That is because i enjoy my wilding for the solace, and acknowledge by waving anyone who may share my particular interest. If i wanted to travel somewhere to park in a field with thirty other MH and have a social event i would subscribe to a different club, each to their own...



Sorry, I thought this was a thread about the merits or otherwise of waving! It would appear that unless we support your view we're not being constructive! I truly think that waving is a pointless gesture done by the sort of people who wear their maudlin hearts on their sleeves and I will continue to push for its end! I really do not want you to wave at me! Please desist!

And I don't like motorhome social events either although, funnily enough, I've come across more of them on this forum than anywhere, even to the extent of forming convoys to travel to various places. Real wild camping eh! But again, if that's what they enjoy good luck to them and I have no objection to anyone's lifestyle, unlike a few people who continually deride and criticise those of us who mix wild camping with sites.


----------



## Burtie (Mar 20, 2012)

On our trips in our mh me and my wife talk about things like this 
and we have come to the conclusion that the grumpy old gits that 
don't wave don't own the mh it's just on lease hire or borrowed 
to them and they don't know about the waving game.
Phew I hope mh drivers didn't think that about me if they saw me
as I didn't realise till the wife told me I used to look at her and say 
who is that you are waving to do you know him... 
Most of the time I was in a world of my own


----------



## scampa (Mar 20, 2012)

I was thinking...... If all the non-wavers were to form their own section within this club, how would they acknowledge each other on the road??  

And in order to break down any barriers between them and us, I'd like to dedicate this song to them....

"I've been a wild waver for many's a year,
And I've spent all my money on whiskey and beer
And now I'm returning with gold in great store,
And I never will play the wild waver no more

And it's no, nay, never!
No nay never no more
And I'll play the wild waver,
No never no more"

It should be sung with great passion along to this tune.....   WILD ROVER No, Nay, Never IRISH SONG - YouTube


----------



## maingate (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I thought this was a thread about the merits or otherwise of waving! It would appear that unless we support your view we're not being constructive! I truly think that waving is a pointless gesture done by the sort of people who wear their maudlin hearts on their sleeves and I will continue to push for its end! I really do not want you to wave at me! Please desist!
> 
> And I don't like motorhome social events either although, funnily enough, I've come across more of them on this forum than anywhere, even to the extent of forming convoys to travel to various places. Real wild camping eh! But again, if that's what they enjoy good luck to them and I have no objection to anyone's lifestyle, unlike a few people who continually deride and criticise those of us who mix wild camping with sites.



You are the worst offender for criticising and deriding others on here. I am not saying that you deliberately do it, it is probably just your way and you never think that your words come across in a way that upsets other members. 

This will be my last word on the subject and I am now one step closer to not using internet forums.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I thought this was a thread about the merits or otherwise of waving! It would appear that unless we support your view we're not being constructive! I truly think that waving is a pointless gesture done by the sort of people who wear their maudlin hearts on their sleeves and I will continue to push for its end! I really do not want you to wave at me! Please desist!
> 
> And I don't like motorhome social events either although, funnily enough, I've come across more of them on this forum than anywhere, even to the extent of forming convoys to travel to various places. Real wild camping eh! But again, if that's what they enjoy good luck to them and I have no objection to anyone's lifestyle, unlike a few* people who* *continually deride and criticise* those of us who mix wild camping with sites.



That's become the point hasn't it... 

Of course the waving issue, like many others, is completely a matter of  personal choice... if it makes you smile and brightens your day and you can do it safely, then do  it... if you think it's unnecessary and outmoded and silly then don't do it. Personally, I'm for anything that helps us enjoy our all too short lives and against anything that gives others unnecessary grief... after all, you never know what awful things they're going through in their private lives.  It's good to share views and pass a few pleasant moments 'debating' a point on a forum, especially when people are funny or witty and even make gentle fun of others.  Love it!

The thing is Northerner, you start by giving your opinion, which is great, then you try to 'prove' your opinion by being scathing and throwing insults at anyone who has a different opinion.   Most people on forums are more than happy to respect the differing views of others and enjoy the process of airing them.  It's the bitterness and insults that are not constructive, _not _people's differing opinions. I'm sad for people when they find so little to be positive about and can't express their honestly held opinions without mocking, ridiculing or insulting others.  No need for it really...

I don't know anything about you or have a clue what's going on in your life but I'm sorry if there's something bringing you down. Otherwise,  I guess you have a perfect right to be a bit of a curmudgeon - trouble is, you don't seem to be enjoying it very much... or are you?  

Anyhoo, I'm going to carry on waving on all those rare occasions when I actually spot a MH coming towards me!  Mostly I'm too busy negotiating roundabouts or sorting out gears!  

Apologies in advance Northerner if I happen to wave to you... please don't take it personally! 

:drive: :wave: :drive:


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 20, 2012)

maingate said:


> You are the worst offender for criticising and  deriding others on here. I am not saying that you deliberately do it, it  is probably just your way and you never think that your words come  across in a way that upsets other members.
> 
> This will be my last word on the subject and I am now one step closer to *not using internet forum*s.



No! Don't leave...
You can always deploy the ultimate defensive weapon... the 'Ignore' list


----------



## scampa (Mar 20, 2012)

Minisorella said:


> No! Don't leave...
> You can always deploy the ultimate defensive weapon... the 'Ignore' list



I'd like to second that!!

I've never had to resort to the "ignore" option yet, I just rely on my inbuilt "don't take a persons' predictable and unpleasant opinions too seriously" facility!!


----------



## maureenandtom (Mar 20, 2012)

I wave.

You should always wave.

It gives a little pleasure to all of us.



Northerner said:


> . . . waving is a pointless exercise done by people who only do it because it's always been done! We actually have quite a laugh . . . Anyway, my wife always has a chuckle . . .:



Even superior beings admit to a laugh and a chuckle when they see us wave - so we do some good.  Remember, It may be the only smile these poor people will have all day.

So you spread a little happiness to everybody.

Keep waving.


----------



## Burtie (Mar 20, 2012)

We've all seen the advert on tv think bike where they ride around with a great big billboard 
lit up with the riders name on it and they say next time your out watch out for whoever is riding the bike well perhaps northerner should have one of those billboards with his name in lights then we will 
remember not to wave to him.
If everyone else thinks the same as me happy waving every one when you see my mh on the road we will wave


----------

